# Explications iCloud et sauvegarde



## Michael003 (6 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais appel à vous car je sèche sur un sujet que je ne maîtrise pas du tout^^
J'ai toujours procédé à la sauvegarde de mon iPhone via iTunes, mais j'ai appris que iTunes allait s'arrêter, donc il faut évoluer aussi^^
J'ai activé depuis hier Photos iCloud. Du coup j'ai 25000 photos en cours d'envoi, ça prend du temps lol. A l'heure actuelle, j'ai toutes les options iCloud activée, sauf Messages.

1) Mais du coup, à quoi sert l'option Sauvegarde iCloud ? Ce qui est en train d'être envoyé vers iCloud n'est pas déjà sauvegardé ?

2) J'ai pu lire que Sauvegarde iCloud va sauvegarder le contenu local du téléphone vers iCloud, ça veut dire qu'il ne va pas sauvegarder les photos qui sont stockées et en cours d'envoi vers iCloud ?

3) L'activation et la synchronisation iCloud de tous les services (Photos etc) est-elle nécessaire pour la sauvegarde iCloud ou c'est un procédé à part ?

Désolé pour le nombre de questions, je suis vraiment à la ramasse sur ce service, merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'éclairer^^


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Septembre 2019)

Michael003 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je fais appel à vous car je sèche sur un sujet que je ne maîtrise pas du tout^^
> J'ai toujours procédé à la sauvegarde de mon iPhone via iTunes, mais j'ai appris que iTunes allait s'arrêter, donc il faut évoluer aussi^^
> ...


Bonjour,

25000 photos à charger, je suppose donc que tu as pris un abonnement auprès d'Apple afin d'avoir un espace de stockage suffisant?... car les 5 Go alloués gratuitement seront insuffisants.
Quand iTunes aura disparu, les sauvegardes locales des iPhone et iPad se feront via le Finder.
Les photos qui se chargent actuellement sur la bibliothèque iCloud ne sont pas une sauvegarde mais une synchronisation; le serveur, une fois qu'elles y seront "douchera" les iPhone et autres iBidules sous le même compte pour en avoir la réplique. Autrement dit si on retire une photo de "Photos", elle sera retirée également sur les autres appareils.
La sauvegarde (qui, elle, est retranchée de la capacité d'espace choisi) intéresse le contenu des services sur iCloud, (paramètres, apps, mails, carnet d'adresse etc) mais pas les photos. A l'occasion d'une restauration d'iPhone par exemple, celles-ci se synchroniseront à la connexion du compte iCloud sur l'appareil en question.


----------



## Michael003 (6 Septembre 2019)

Hello guytoon, merci de ta réponse et de tes explications !
Oui effectivement, j'ai souscris à 200Go, ça va le prix est encore abordable.
Hmm, si je comprends bien, à l'occasion d'une restauration d'iPhone, si je choisis la sauvegarde iCloud, il va me restaurer tous les services dont tu parles (paramètres apps...) et va re-synchroniser les photos petit à petit grâce à Photos iCloud ?
J'ai un peu de mal à cerner quand même la différence entre sauvegarde et synchronisation. Pour moi, s'il stock les photos sur iCloud et me les restaure quand je restaure un iPhone que je connecte à mon compte iCloud, j'appelle ça une sauvegarde..


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Septembre 2019)

Sauvegarde : si tu passes 3 fichiers d’un disque À à un disque B, tu as donc la même chose sur les 2; si tu retires 1 fichier du disque A, tu auras toujours 3 fichiers en B...
Synchronisation : dès que tu ajoutes ou retires un fichier en A, çà impactera B
C’est valable pour les photos mises ou retirées de « Photos »


----------



## Michael003 (8 Septembre 2019)

Salut guytoon
C'est très clair maintenant. 
Entre temps, mes photos se sont bien toutes envoyées sur iCloud. Du coup, suite à ton explication, je comprends que si je suis amené à changer d'iPhone et que je le connecte à mon compte iCloud, il synchronisera toutes mes photos et restaurera les réglages grâce à la sauvegarde;

Merci !


----------

